# Giant Costume Ideas?



## Kol25Stray

Hey there, im looking around for some costume ideas, and I have found a couple...
1. Stone Golem: 



2. Werewolf: 



3. Predator: 




These are just a few but I dont know if I like them alot... If anyone has any ideas, shoot em my way. Here is what I am looking for:
1. Something realistic (Something that looks real, it can be fictional)
2. Something that when people see they freak and think its really cool...
3. And im somewhat on a budget, I can spend some money, but nothing more than 300 :googly:

Thanks


----------



## Kol25Stray

Oh and I like my Halloween costumes big, notice how all of them are supersized


----------



## Tralan

Your problem with these ideas is your budget. Feasably, you might be able to pull off the Predator or maybe even the Werewolf. The stilts will be the hardest part.


----------



## The-Haunter

There is a thread somewhere about werewolf stilts to build looks semi easy


----------



## Kol25Stray

Ive already done the werewolf, i was just looking for some ideas for a costume thats based around the same principle. I also have made the werewolf costume before. Pretty much right now all i am looking for is an idea for a costume that will impress people, and i like the whole stilt thing that the werewolf costume has. I was thinking about doing the Stone Golem costume, but that would take alot of time and i think it would get craazy hot in that costume .
So... just toss me some ideas for a really cool costume that is unique and fits a 20 year old's budget


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

check out

gore-galore.com they sell giant cosutmes...might help you out a bit


----------



## The Creepster

and if all else fails I don't know about anyone else here but....the "man boob" viking guy in the predator clip is really scary


----------



## Kol25Stray

Haha i'd need alot of jelly donuts to get that to work out


----------



## debbie5

Think monsterlist has a tall skelly-creature with loong arms built up from an old backpack frame....cheap & big.


----------



## nixie

You could rent or borrow drywall stilts. Halloween USA has a really cool giant mask for around $45-$50, I'm sure you could find them elsewhere. You could make an oversized cloak, then cover it with shreds/strips of fabric until the original cloak is no longer visible. I don't know if you can picture what I'm getting at, but I've seen the fabric shred thing done at Halloweekends and thought it would look so cool done large-scale. Just a thought.


----------



## Johnmonster

One year when I went to Scarborough Faire there was a guy in stilts done up as the Green Man. He was wearing close fitting green clothing that was draped and interweaved with plastic ivy vines. I always thought something like that would be neat if you did it with fake antlers atop your head. The guy at the Fair had the stilts that are made for running, and watching him jog around in them was pretty neat.

Likewise, a cool stilt costume would be the Lord of the Hunt, from the Celtic myth of the Wild Hunt. There was a illustration of him in the old Deities and Demigods sourcebook for AD&D and I thought it was super cool. He wears a great helm with antlers, some armor, and a long dark cloak. That would be fairly easy to pull off, I think.

With either of these ideas, however, I'd avoid the woods during hunting season.


----------



## The-Haunter

At the ren faire in mi there is a guy who dresses as a ent(tree man) he uses cane type things to help and give a more broken tree look


----------



## xdmray

I did a stilt costume two years ago. Because i was on all fours though, i wasn't too tall. but i could walk upright.


----------



## Johnmonster

Fantastic costume, xdmray. You designed and made the whole thing? Do I detect alien shoulders as ears on it? I HAVE to come up with something similar for our Haunt, it would be incredible as a crowd-bringer.

Bravo!


----------



## xdmray

Johnmonster said:


> Fantastic costume, xdmray. You designed and made the whole thing? Do I detect alien shoulders as ears on it? I HAVE to come up with something similar for our Haunt, it would be incredible as a crowd-bringer.
> 
> Bravo!


i'm not sure what you mean by alien shoulders. but i did design and build it myself with the help of some sewing from my awesome mother. i'm still not as good of a seamstress as she is.
the ears are made of Foamies. and the horns are pool board foam wrapped in foamies with some Great Stuff.
thanks for the kudos


----------



## Johnmonster

Ah, I see..what looked like shoulders of a Giger alien to me was actually the horns. I just saw them and my mind decided that's what they were and I was stuck with the notion. Unfortunately I tend to look at all sorts of things and see aliens.


----------

